# I am going on holiday from 10th to 25th September



## Steve Thatcher (29 Aug 2013)

Wow , this is going to seem hugely presumptious, but I if don't say something many may wonder where I have gone. I am on holiday from 10th September until later that month. I will, be around for all your questions again and meetings if required from 1st October.
In the interim, if I can sneek away from my wife I will try to post and answer questions but......
hey I like the delicate parts of my body.

So get your questions in asap, I will answer what I can between now and then

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Time (29 Aug 2013)

Enjoy your holiday Steve.


----------



## seantheman (29 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> Enjoy your holiday Steve.


 
And if you're related to Mark.... steer clear of the Desert


----------



## Cantalia (29 Aug 2013)

Hi again Steve, I have a quick question, if someone is passing away the time "serving COMI" as I have heard it described, how soon before the end of the 6 months do you need to see them? Thank you.


----------



## mandelbrot (29 Aug 2013)

Must be a profitable business, bankruptcy tourism...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> Must be a profitable business, bankruptcy tourism...


----------



## Steve Thatcher (30 Aug 2013)

Cantalia said:


> Hi again Steve, I have a quick question, if someone is passing away the time "serving COMI" as I have heard it described, how soon before the end of the 6 months do you need to see them? Thank you.



The earlier the better, as I would want to check that the comi was being operated properly, that the correct letters had gone to creditors, that property had been or was about to be surrendered.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Steve Thatcher (30 Aug 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


>




You can't beat two weeks in a caravan in Skegness


----------

